# 1.5-ounce football or round head jig molds



## Deadmeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find a 1.5-ounce football or round head jig mold? I've looked in all the usual places (Do-it, Barlow's, Cabelas, Bass Pro) and done an internet search but can only find them in the 1-ounce size.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2011)

Do-it has 1.5 Bullet nose jigs 

*Bullet Nose Jig BDB-3-LA*

I woudl just drop them an email - I am sure they will have something for you


----------



## Deadmeat (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 5, 2011)

if your looking for weedless this mold has 3/4oz 1oz and 1 1/2oz one cavity of each might want to check it out
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/do-it-weedless-jighead-molds/025724034315.aspx


----------

